# Trading Cards



## Coon (Jul 18, 2006)

I have an entire box full of old baseball/football trading cards, some still in the original gum wrappers. They are circa 70's and have no idea of value/worth. I'm not a collect nor my kids. Looking at options on where to get appraised and/or sell Any direction would be appreciated..

Text 832-452-8683


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Buy a Becket and look them up so you have an idea.

Tip:

If your buying...top book value

If your selling...they are mass produced, commons and low grade

LOL

You might be best in getting top dollar (depending on what you have and condition) selling them online.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I have about 61,000 cards I need to sell soon....from 1909 T206 white border to 90s. If yall know anybody that has a sports memorabilia shop, let me know....also have plenty of autograph pics , mickey mantle, hank Aaron etc.


----------



## longhornbubba (Jul 7, 2006)

The Old Ballpark Phone, (281) 585-8800 Â· Address. 600 E South St; Alvin, Texas 77511.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

eBay.....

You will need to get the signatures certified for top dollar


----------



## Juicedog20 (Jul 3, 2019)

You can search something like this on eBay and check price


----------

